# LA Record Grouper



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=568865


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

53 lbs fiillets!!!!!!! Holy S**T!!!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*they really do get that BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.steelheader.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/194472/Main/192482


----------

